# Spa Lavish Shampoo's and Conditioners



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I went to order some Spa Lavish Facial Scrubs for Daisy and saw that they have the Spa Lavishes according to the coat color of the dog and many other types of shampoos and conditioners. I love how the facial scrub works on Daisy and have been curious about the other products. Has anyone used their Shampoos and conditioners? What are your thoughts about them? Do they dry out the coat? Which types or Spa Lavish do you use outside of the facial scrub? Should I just stick with the CC products? 

Thanks in advance. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I first got London I purchased a clearance gift set of the "generic" brand of Spa Lavish at Petco (same ingredients I believe, just different scents), and I thought I loved the shampoo at first, but after trying a few other brands I wouldn't use it again. It certainly cleaned her well, and made her fluffy, but it was too sudsy and didn't provide enough moisture in my opinion.

My favorite shampoo/conditioner is Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo and their regular Conditioner, as well as the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe conditioner. I have tried the CC products and hated them.

Currently I am using Pet Head So Spoiled conditioner, and along with Nature's Specialties, I love it. I considered trying the Feeling Flaky (moisturizing) shampoo from Pet Head as well, but I do like all of my products to match brand-wise, so I think I will place my Nature's Specialties order since I need the Quicker Slicker that everyone raves about.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Since our Malts have hair instead of fur, I think it's going to be by trial and error to find what works best for each fluff. Personally the SpaLavish Shampoos and Conditioner are my all time favorites. I'm not at all thrilled with the SpaColors. But I adore the SpaLavish Renew Shampoo (Pink Grapefruit & Ginger) and the SpaLavish Nourish Conditioner. This is the first winter I didn't have static electricity with either of my two and I love how it makes both Zoe & Jett's hair super soft and shiny, almost like a sheen to it. I used it on both fosters I had and loved it equally as well with them. Can't beat the smell!! LOL Of course I'm a HUGE sucker for great smelling stuff.  I also use the JPP Instant Detangling Spray when I brush & comb them so I'm sure that also helped with the static electricity this past winter.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I find that Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Shampoo is about the best there is. It smells great. Repels fleas and leaves my pup's coat soft, shiny and well moisturized. It rinses out so nicely and doesn't require a conditioner.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been using Spa Lavish refresh on Chloe and I love it. I don't use the conditioners, I use Cowboy magic because her hair has a tendency to get really dried out and Cowboy magic is great for her.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for everyones experience and advice. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I like the Spa Lavish shampoo's and conditioners. Especially the conditioner - it's the only one I have found that really keeps Izzy's hair tangle free and soft. 

I love the shampoos as well, facial scrub is a must have - but I have been using the Tropiclean Awapui Whitening Shampoo lately. It's not a great whitener but it doesn't wash of frontline/advantage products and it's very gentle. 

That's what works for us - Daisy's hair is beautiful.

Leslie


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for this post. ive been wondering about the spa lavish scrub myself but at the cost of it over here i wasnt wanting to try it without any good reviews


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ive just ordered some of the shampoo and the face scrub after all the good reviews the scrub has got on here. i cant wait for it to come :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Debbie...

I bought the nourish shampoo and conditioner from Crystal and I LOVE IT!!! it smells good and leaves mia's hair soft, white, and tangle free! I got it because it's supposed to be soothing and since she has allergies I thought it might help her with the weather we are getting... I've used it twice and I do see a difference in her scratching!! She hasn't done it as often as she was so I think it might be giving her skin some relief... I have used the facial scrub for over a year, still on the same bottle and we use it every bath! I LOVE that stuff!!! Mia does too....  I've never used the cc line so I can't compare it to them... But this line is one of my favs!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yeay, bella stuff has come!!I ordered the face scrub and the nourish vitamin conditioner. I was hoping to get the same shapoo but they didnt have it (i ordered from the UK spa lavish site) so instead got a shapoo they had for white coats. She just had a bath the ther day  but am looking forward to trying the scrub tonight


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I ditto Crystal on the conditioner not much difference if at all on the color one.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the spa shampoo in my shop and like it ok. I mainly use Natural Groomer shampoo and conditoner. I use the hypo allergenic by Natural Groomer on Coconut because the Spa shampoo made her scratch too much. I use Glo Coat you spray it on after the bath before you blow dry them you can get it at Pet Edge.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I use the Spa Lavish Comfort shampoo and the Nourish conditioner....OH and of course the facial scrub is a must. I Love them....and they smell wonderful!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

As you all know Miss Daisy is in full coat. Well with the CC shampoo and conditioner, I only had to brush her out about two times daily but did three anyways because I love brushing her. Well I never had matt issues when I used it. Then I wanted to try the spa lavish because I love how the face scrub works on her. Needless to say, I have used it twice and I am really disappointed in it. I have to brush her 4 times daily and she STILL matts with it. It has been horrible. I thought maybe it was me because I did not use enough conditioner or leave it on long enough so like a idiot I tried it again.  It had nothing to do with it! It still sucks. It might work well for fluffs with shorter coats but on full coats I do not recommend it at all.  So for now, I am going to stick with the CC and only use the spa lavish facial scrub. The shampoo and conditioner will just have to collect dust.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 7 2009, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773475


> As you all know Miss Daisy is in full coat. Well with the CC shampoo and conditioner, I only had to brush her out about two times daily but did three anyways because I love brushing her. Well I never had matt issues when I used it. Then I wanted to try the spa lavish because I love how the face scrub works on her. Needless to say, I have used it twice and I am really disappointed in it. I have to brush her 4 times daily and she STILL matts with it. It has been horrible. I thought maybe it was me because I did not use enough conditioner or leave it on long enough so like a idiot I tried it again.  It had nothing to do with it! It still sucks. It might work well for fluffs with shorter coats but on full coats I do not recommend it at all.  So for now, I am going to stick with the CC and only use the spa lavish facial scrub. The shampoo and conditioner will just have to collect dust. [/B]


Thanks for letting us know! Sorry you had to go through that. I don't know how you keep up with brushing Daisy 3 or 4 times a day! :w00t: I can barely keep up with once a day! :brownbag: LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It does fine on mine and Bella & Cody are in full coat it might be the texture of her hair. If I send you something will you try it?


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I was trying to decide between Spa Lavish and Nature's Specialties, and I'm glad I chose the latter.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ May 7 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773512


> Thanks for the review. I was trying to decide between Spa Lavish and Nature's Specialties, and I'm glad I chose the latter.[/B]


I would definitely pick Nature's Specialties over Spa Lavish shampoo/conditioner. Although I do love the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 7 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773491


> It does fine on mine and Bella & Cody are in full coat it might be the texture of her hair. If I send you something will you try it? [/B]


Sure. Daisy has a silky coat but it does not get oily. I noticed that when I used it, it dried it out pretty bad and she lost her silkiness.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 8 2009, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773597


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 7 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773491





> It does fine on mine and Bella & Cody are in full coat it might be the texture of her hair. If I send you something will you try it? [/B]


Sure. Daisy has a silky coat but it does not get oily. I noticed that when I used it, it dried it out pretty bad and she lost her silkiness. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's how I feel about the Spa Lavish products....they are great for a "fluffy puppy" look, but not for a full-coated dog. I think you should try the Nature's Specialties products next. :thumbsup:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 10 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760376


> When I first got London I purchased a clearance gift set of the "generic" brand of Spa Lavish at Petco (same ingredients I believe, just different scents), and I thought I loved the shampoo at first, but after trying a few other brands I wouldn't use it again. It certainly cleaned her well, and made her fluffy, but it was too sudsy and didn't provide enough moisture in my opinion.
> 
> My favorite shampoo/conditioner is Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo and their regular Conditioner, as well as the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe conditioner. I have tried the CC products and hated them.
> 
> Currently I am using Pet Head So Spoiled conditioner, and along with Nature's Specialties, I love it. I considered trying the Feeling Flaky (moisturizing) shampoo from Pet Head as well, but I do like all of my products to match brand-wise, so I think I will place my Nature's Specialties order since I need the Quicker Slicker that everyone raves about. [/B]


I purchased the Nature"s Specialities Plum silky shampoo and love it. I used the quicker slicker and it made my malts hair "gummy" feeling. Not sure what went wrong as I had heard great reviews on quicker slicker.


----------

